# Best CPUs for money - in India.



## ico (Dec 10, 2011)

*Note:* Platforms (sockets) recommended in this thread are all current. Sockets AM2, AM2+, AM3, LGA 775, LGA 1156 and LGA 1356 are end-of-line. All Intel sockets are incompatible. AMD AM3 processors work in AM3+ and AM2/AM2+ sockets. Vice versa is NOT true.

If you want to ask a question in the forum, learn to be SPECIFIC. "i want to buy athlon processor" "i want to buy i5 compatible motherboard" - these questions are NOT right. Be as specific as I am being in this thread while naming things.

Prices might and will vary across the country. The prices here are only for reference. This thread too is only for reference - to give you an idea of which processors are more likely to be recommended to you in this forum. Now what you choose to buy is entirely your decision.

For ready-made and balanced configurations, please go to this thread by *Jaskanwar Singh:* **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/143901-pc-buying-guide-2011-q4.html*

*Entry level "low-end" CPUs*

*AMD Athlon II X2 255* - Rs. 2900
*Number of cores:* 2 real cores
*Socket:* AM3 but buy an AM3+ motherboard
*Can be overclocked?* Yes.

A dual core CPU for entry-level configurations. Good enough for all the basic needs and office applications. Compatible on-board GPU - HD 3000 on 760G chipset and HD 4200 on 785G/880G chipset are okay for running HD videos and very old games like Half Life 2.


*AMD Athlon II X3 445* - Rs. 3500
*Number of cores:* 3 real cores
*Socket:* AM3 but buy an AM3+ motherboard
*Can be overclocked?* Yes.

Add one core to Athlon II X2, and you get a tri core Athlon II X3. I'd say the bare minimum for building an entry-level gaming machine (with a discrete GPU) if you're low on budget. The additional core improves upon multithreaded performance.


*Mid-range CPUs*

*AMD Athlon II X4 635/640/645 and Phenom II X4 840* - Rs. 4100 to Rs. 5200
*Number of cores:* 4 real cores
*Socket:* AM3 but buy an AM3+ motherboard
*Can be overclocked?* Yes.

What is the difference between these? 100 Mhz. imho, these processors have been the most "value for money" processors in the history. Base minimum for gaming rigs plus really nice multithreaded performance thanks to 4 cores.


*AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition* - Rs. 5800
*Number of cores:* 4 real cores
*Socket:* AM3 but buy an AM3+ motherboard
*Can be overclocked?* Yes.

Add 6 MB of L3 cache to Athlon II and you get Phenom II. Ideal CPU for mid-range gaming rigs. Good overclocker thanks to its unlocked multiplier.


*Intel Core i3-2100* - Rs. 6600
*Number of cores:* 2 real + 2 virtual = 4 logical
*Socket:* LGA 1155
*Recommended chipsets:* Only H61 or H67
*Can be overclocked?* No.

It has better single threaded performance compared to Athlon II X4, but it is slightly behind in multi-threaded (multitasking) performance. Nice power efficient CPU - thanks to it being on 32nm. Built-in GPU is okay and only supports DirectX 9. But is it the best choice? Nope. I'd rather recommend AMD A6-3650 for the same price. Why? A6-3650 is on 32nm i.e. equally power efficient and its built-in GPU is 3x faster and supports the latest DirectX 11.


*AMD A6-3650* - Rs. 6200
*Number of cores:* 4 real cores
*Socket:* FM1
*Recommended chipsets:* A55 or A75
*Can be overclocked?* Yes.

AMD's 32nm fusion platform. CPU and a potent GPU on the same die i.e. in the same chip. Compared to Intel i3-2100, A6-3650's CPU is slightly slower in single threaded performance and quite a bit faster in multi-threaded (multitasking) performance. *A6-3650's integrated GPU is ~3 times faster than i3-2100's.* So, if you don't plan to add an expensive discrete GPU, you should get A6-3650. DirectX 11 support is a bonus too. RAM should be 1600 Mhz DDR3 as the GPU is benefited by the memory bandwidth. Overall, A6-3650 is the better package and will get my recommendation over i3-2100 for a general use "home" PC.

No, I'm not going to recommend the bigger sibling A8-3850 which retails around Rs. 7600. Why? You are pretty much approaching high-end territory and spending a few grands extra on i5-2400 + discrete GPU starts to make sense.


*Upper mid-range CPUs*

*Intel Core i5-2400* - Rs. 10200
*Number of cores:* 4 real cores
*Socket:* LGA 1155
*Recommended chipset:* H67
*Can be overclocked?* No.

Great processor. Obvious and only choice in the upper mid-range segment. Only put this in a H67 motherboard. Putting this in P67 or Z68 chipset motherboards is idiotic.


*AMD Phenom II X6 1090T* - Rs. 9200
*Number of cores:* 6 real cores
*Socket:* AM3 but buy an AM3+ motherboard
*Can be overclocked?* Yes.

6 cores. Former AMD flagship. I'd rather suggest to spend on i5-2400 even though you won't be able to overclock it, or spend few grands more on i5-2500k + P67/Z68. But if you are dead set sure that you are using applications which would benefit from 6 cores, then get this. Otherwise, either i5-2400 or i5-2500k. For overclocking, a motherboard with true 8+2 phase VRMs. Otherwise, don't bother with this.


*High-end CPUs*

*Intel Core i5-2500k* - Rs. 12500
*Number of cores:* 4 real cores
*Socket:* LGA 1155
*Recommended chipset:* P67 or Z68
*Can be overclocked?* Yes.

Great processor and an overclocker's delight. For overclocking, buy a P67 or Z68 motherboard. Putting this in H67 chipset makes no sense. With P67, you won't be able to use the built-in GPU. You'll have to spend extra on a Z68 motherboard if you want to use built-in GPU for Intel Quick Sync for transcoding videos. This is the processor to get imho. Get i7-2600k if you'll be using highly multi-threaded apps. Get FX-8120 if you need AMD-Vi (VTd).


*AMD FX-8120* - Rs. 11200
*Number of cores:* 8 real cores
*Socket:* AM3+
*Can be overclocked?* Yes.

8 cores of AMD's latest Bulldozer architecture. Gets my recommendation for workstations if you are running virtual machines and you require IOMMU also known as PCI Passthrough. The thing is, Intel i5-2500k only has VT-x. For PCI Passthrough you need VT-d which K series processors don't have but i5-2500 and i7-2600 have. But then you can't overclock i5-2500 and i7-2600. Only K series can overclock. Now, FX-8120 has both AMD-V and AMD-Vi. AMD-Vi is equivalent of Intel VT-d. Motherboard choice is also important for IOMMU - *click this link.* As far as performance is concerned, single thread performance is slightly slower than Phenom II X6 1090T, but multithreaded performance is faster than i5-2500(k) and approaches i7-2600(k). The fundamental architecture is new...performance might increase over the time when operating systems improve their scheduling and adapt to the Bulldozer architecture.  This processor overclocks well and also supports new instruction sets such as AVX, XOP and FMA4 - so it has started to make sense to go for it if you are buying a new machine. For Phenom II X6 1090T owners, I don't see any reason to upgrade.


*Intel Core i7-2600k* - Rs. 16800
*Number of cores:* 4 real + 4 virtual = 8 logical cores
*Socket:* LGA 1155
*Recommended chipset:* P67 or Z68
*Can be overclocked?* Yes.

King of the hill.


----------

